

Arduboy: The Interactive Digital Entertainment Card - luu
http://www.bateske.com/arduboy/

======
Sanddancer
It looks interesting, however, I think that a lot of boards in this realm
would be better off in starting to go beyond the AVR platform for their ardus.
Chips like the Freescale MK20 are about the same price as the atmega328, have
had the arduino framework ported to them, and have capabilities like acting as
a USB host. The AVR was, and for certain needs still is, a compelling
platform, but at the same time, it is starting to severely date itself.

------
lbotos
Is it me or is the scrolling behavior strange for this page?

